# Northern England and Scotland Amphibian Show (NESAS)



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys

Sad news re: UK Frog Day!, But............

I am arranging an alternative for the top half of the country on the origional same day *17/6/2012, and an earlier date of 18/3/2012.*

I am the new business partner of Dragons Den Exotic Pets (Newcastle & Morpeth) and have been a Amphibian collector/breeder for 16 years breeding various tree frogs and a few darts. I will be using my company 'Dragons Den Exotic Pets' to arrange and initially pay for the Venue (Queens Head Hotel, Morpeth, NE61 1NB) and sorting out any licencing/concent from the council. 

I appreciate this is not a nationwide solution but I know the southern frog guys thought that Manchester was too far north, so maybe two different shows would resolve geographical issues. There was a great deal of Tyne and Wear and yorkshire guys at the October meet, but also alot of folks from scotland too.

There will be a much lower table fee and cheaper entrance fee just to cover costs! Also should we more than cover costs, private breeders will be given a partial/full refund.

*£12 Table fee for private breeders*
*£2 entrance fee for those 14 and above (under 14's free!)*
*£free table fee for foreign breeders/foreign shops*

Good look to the southern chaps in sorting a show, you are welcome up north too! (Morpeth is on the East Coast Mainline! and 1 mile from the A1)

Northern England and Scotland Amphibian Show (NESAS)
email contact: [email protected] 

I already have a few private breeders table bookings. A number of well known european breeders are looking into things and emails are going back and foward between us, some were booked already for the June UK Frog Day meet and we are very close to the North Shields Ferry Terminal for them which has daily sailings arriving and departing!

Any suggestions of other breeders/companies/shops to invite then please PM me and I'll invite them.

Lets get this bird off the ground. I will communicate further as things progress.

Thanks in advance for your support

NESAS

Please note we have no link to the UK Frog Day and remain fully grateful to UK Frog Day for the two previous shows.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Hiya

Look, good on ya for trying to sort something, but please, contact Chris Newman about this all and have a chat with him. I think you are missing some VERY important information that you really need, seriously.

Ade


----------



## jussy27 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well Done guys for sorting another show. Will be great to have something held up in the NorthEast for a change. Looking Forward to it. Maybe this could be an Annual event for the NorthEast, Great Opportunity to Newtwork whilst developing and achieving growth!!!!:welcome:


----------



## Antonia (Jan 8, 2012)

Will this be open to the public? Just I'm fascinated by amphibs and would really love the chance to meet some breeders and find out about some of the species.


----------



## AMDNORTH (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW, WOW, WOW, :welcome::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

I'll have a table on both dates!


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

The public can pay to become members (£2) on the door!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me :2thumb:


Just hope this doesn't spark a war... seems like the north east reptile scene is one giant tinderbox where rep shops and initiative/anything different is concerned :lol2:


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

Its seems that way at times, but this is a Amphibian Show and everyone is welcome, other shops included! 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Hiya
> 
> Look, good on ya for trying to sort something, but please, contact Chris Newman about this all and have a chat with him. I think you are missing some VERY important information that you really need, seriously.
> 
> Ade


An Amphibian show within driving range sounds great to me.

Who is Chris Newman and what's with the secret squirrel stuff? If it is genuine Secret Squirrel then whats wrong with a PM?

Fascinating..


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

count me in guys!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sandsifter said:


> An Amphibian show within driving range sounds great to me.
> 
> Who is Chris Newman and what's with the secret squirrel stuff? If it is genuine Secret Squirrel then whats wrong with a PM?
> 
> Fascinating..


Its nothing secret.He`s chairman of the F.B.H. Its just best for the organisers to speak to him to before getting too far down the line with regards to the legalities.In the past there have been problems with Antis disrupting shows so everything needs to be done by the book.Then there shouldn`t be any problems.


----------



## Antonia (Jan 8, 2012)

Cool, I'll definitely have to go then. Two dates is a great idea too. What are the times planned though?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Sandsifter said:


> Who is Chris Newman and what's with the secret squirrel stuff? If it is genuine Secret Squirrel then whats wrong with a PM?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/introductions/30617-hi-chris-newman.html


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

colinm said:


> Its nothing secret.He`s chairman of the F.B.H. Its just best for the organisers to speak to him to before getting too far down the line with regards to the legalities.In the past there have been problems with Antis disrupting shows so everything needs to be done by the book.Then there shouldn`t be any problems.


Cheers Colin.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Hey*

Iv actually been to the new shop in morpeth and met the guy who is planning the amphibian show, and we dicussed the whole thing, and to be honest he sounds very confident with what he talks about, he has alot of knowledge on anything concerning amphibians, reptiles you name it.

I think the whole idea is great, for the public and anyone who is interested in the phibs.
I really liked the doncaster show, but i know for a fact this show will be better.
Good luck buddy i hope everything goes well, count me in : victory: 
Awesome shop aswel for anyone who hasnt visited yet, well worth a look.


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

*NESAS website launched!*

Check out Northern England and Scotland Amphibian Show (NESAS)


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

will most of them be dart frogs or will there be a mixture it darts, toads, newts, ect?

Cheers


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

As above...is there going to be a mixture of amphibians?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

connor 1213 said:


> will most of them be dart frogs or will there be a mixture it darts, toads, newts, ect?
> 
> Cheers





obrowell said:


> As above...is there going to be a mixture of amphibians?



If it's like frog day it will be 75%darts 25%other amphibs.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Hope its not all darts, but I suppose it'll depend on who books tables, and unfortunately that particular page is blank on the website. (Not even the organiser is confirmed...:lol2
All I intend on picking up are some FBTs (If I can wait that long / get my build finished by then!) but will have some storage boxes & supplies at the ready just incase !!!


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

If theres newts and other amphibians I'll come. Darts arent something I keep.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

just to let yous know guys there has been a update

Northern England and Scotland Amphibian Show (NESAS)

 i shall be there then


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

me too :2thumb:


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

More breeders added.

There will be more than just dartfrogs at the NESAS. Treefrogs, toads, newts and salamanders.

I understand peoples thoughts on previous shows being too dartfrog heavy. Thus I am trying to get more general frog breeders there!

Cheers

NESAS


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

Might be worth mentioning on Caudata, a lot of the newt breeders dont come on here.


----------



## NESAS (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks OBICAT!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

NESAS said:


> Thanks OBICAT!


You may also want to try Frog Forum or Frog Freaks, I know there big forums.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

i will be able to make the first show but im away for the second one, but things could change,

cheers spencer..........


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Just noticed this, might set up a table, not sure yet, will see how it goes. If we get a table our will be non-dart as before. 

Jay


----------

